# Strongest Bashguard



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I have (had) and e.thirteen Supercharger that I broke recently. From all the positives I had heard, it didn't seem to hold up very well for me. I would say that it took a few, maybe 3 good impacts, and it cracked in two places. It was about 6-8 months old, but I didn't really "use" it that much. I also broke the bashguard that came stock on my P.2 before this one, but it lasted much longer. 

What is everyone's experience with the e.13 bashguard? Anyone break them? Do you guys recommend one that is metal over the thermoplastic stuff? Any brands to consider?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I really like my e-13, but the GRIND by Blackspire is as far as I know the beefiest bashguard sold. I think it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

Eek! It's about $50...it would probably be worth it, though.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

56Bulldogs said:


> Eek! It's about $50...it would probably be worth it, though.


Well, if your breakin e13s, i think it would be worth it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You probably overtorqued the chainring bolts. The e13s are pretty burly.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You probably overtorqued the chainring bolts. The e13s are pretty burly.


I wouldn't doubt it. I don't have a torque wrench, and I followed the instructions somewhere saying that the amount you torque it was about the same as you could tighten it using the short side of a hex head as the leverage. I probably just went a little too far.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I somehow...never hit my bashguard(s) on anything. never broken one. but my FR bike has a super high BB and I'm a very smooth rider, so maybe thats why? I have the E-thirteen and a few of the stock truvativ bashguards. never had a problem with any, never smacked them on anything either. I have a metal truvativ bashguard that came off a 04 giant STP, that thing is pretty burly.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I somehow...never hit my bashguard(s) on anything. never broken one. but my FR bike has a super high BB and I'm a very smooth rider, so maybe thats why? I have the E-thirteen and a few of the stock truvativ bashguards. never had a problem with any, never smacked them on anything either. I have a metal truvativ bashguard that came off a 04 giant STP, that thing is pretty burly.


I think it depends on what you are doing. I won't claim to be a smooth rider, I'm still new and don't get a lot of time to ride, and I was trying to climb up a 2.5 foot ledge. I smacked it decent, but I wouldn't have thought it would have broken. I probably overtorqued the bolts like Will said.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

At the moment I don't really feel like spending the money. Anyone not run a bashguard at all? Any negatives besides potentially destroying your front ring?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i dont run bash. i just run bmx cranks and bmx sprocket and bmx chain. I still stall on it a bit at the skatepark, but i dont ever go out on the street and try to grind. it would be hard to do that however with mtb ring and cranks. im thinkin the mtb ring would bend if you were doing stalls. Id only run a mtb ring with no bash if i was sure i wouldnt hit it. i dont think it would be a good idea in your situation though. 
Since you dont want to spend alot of money, look into a truvativ bash for the time being, and just dont overtorque the bolts.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I find you need at least either a device to hold your chain on or a bash guard at minimum. If you dont it seems like you always cut your leg on the teeth things.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

check out yhe diabolus bashgaud oh and the stock truvativs work


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

I've had a decent bash on the ethirteen once and it's only got a slight indent at that point, well could almost call it a mark.
Something to be aware of is apparently petroleum based lubes such as prolink & rocknroll can be very detrimental to the lexan as they tend to dry it out.

Envy rings are the other that I have come across with a life time warranty against bending or breaking, I've got the double E as a chain keeper on the inside but haven't taken any good hits so far. The other metal one I like the look of is the Race Face bashie, but again can't comment on the durability from experience.

ENVY GEAR


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

mtbhermit said:


> I've had a decent bash on the ethirteen once and it's only got a slight indent at that point, well could almost call it a mark.
> Something to be aware of is apparently petroleum based lubes such as prolink & rocknroll can be very detrimental to the lexan as they tend to dry it out.
> 
> Envy rings are the other that I have come across with a life time warranty against bending or breaking, I've got the double E as a chain keeper on the inside but haven't taken any good hits so far. The other metal one I like the look of is the Race Face bashie, but again can't comment on the durability from experience.
> ...


Well, I just checked and I use the Rock N Roll lube, so that might have had something to do with it as well. I guess I was just destined to have a failure with this one.

I like the look of that Envy ring and obviously like the lifetime guarantee. It also looks to be cheaper than the Blackspire Grind.


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

56Bulldogs said:


> Well, I just checked and I use the Rock N Roll lube, so that might have had something to do with it as well. I guess I was just destined to have a failure with this one.
> 
> I like the look of that Envy ring and obviously like the lifetime guarantee. It also looks to be cheaper than the Blackspire Grind.


I only found that out after buying a big bottle of the Rock N Roll stuff myself and am not about to give it up, it seems even better than Prolink which I was using before it.

One thing the eithirteen has going for it is the fact that it's a lot quieter compared to a metal bash.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

mtbhermit said:


> I only found that out after buying a big bottle of the Rock N Roll stuff myself and am not about to give it up, it seems even better than Prolink which I was using before it.
> 
> One thing the eithirteen has going for it is the fact that it's a lot quieter compared to a metal bash.


Yeah, I really like the Rock N Roll, so I'll probably be keeping that.

Quieter how? The noise when you hit things or the noise from contact with the chain?

Also, is there a place where you can buy those eNVy Ring Things in the States? I looked for a while and only found online sites in Europe.


----------



## mtbhermit (Mar 8, 2007)

56Bulldogs said:


> Yeah, I really like the Rock N Roll, so I'll probably be keeping that.
> 
> Quieter how? The noise when you hit things or the noise from contact with the chain?
> 
> Also, is there a place where you can buy those eNVy Ring Things in the States? I looked for a while and only found online sites in Europe.


Yeah I meant chain slap noise.

On the envy, sorry I assumed they would be more readily available in the US than they are here in Australia as alot of things generally are. Looks like I was wrong in this case with no listed dealer for the US!

I don't know what postage from Oz would set you back or even if it's worth it, I got my inner one from this site, but don't think it was listed on the web.

www.phantomcycles.com.au

Check out Canada - any bike stores you know over there, it is after all the country of origin otherwise
I guess you may have to settle for something else (race face ones look burly enough)


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

mtbhermit said:


> Yeah I meant chain slap noise.
> 
> On the envy, sorry I assumed they would be more readily available in the US than they are here in Australia as alot of things generally are. Looks like I was wrong in this case with no listed dealer for the US!
> 
> ...


I have no idea what shipping for something like that would cost to send it to the States from Oz. I know that I can get the Blackspire at my LBS, but it seems that the eNVy is cheaper and I personally like the looks a bit more. The important fact here is that they both have a lifetime warranty.

Does anyone know where you can get an eNVy Ring Thing online from Canada? I've been searching for about an hour and can't come up with anything.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Didn't read the whole thread, but the new Million Dollar Sprocket from Odyssey is a nice looking piece - my LBS just got one in and it's also lighter than I expected...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

that oddysey MDS would be good, but he's runnings 4bolt mtb cranks, not bmx.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

56Bulldogs said:


> ....Anyone not run a bashguard at all?....


i don't, but i also run a BMX crankset with a 9mm thick sprocket and a 3/16" chain....


----------



## d-rod (Mar 7, 2006)

56Bulldogs said:


> I have (had) and e.thirteen Supercharger that I broke recently. From all the positives I had heard, it didn't seem to hold up very well for me. I would say that it took a few, maybe 3 good impacts, and it cracked in two places. It was about 6-8 months old, but I didn't really "use" it that much. I also broke the bashguard that came stock on my P.2 before this one, but it lasted much longer.
> 
> What is everyone's experience with the e.13 bashguard? Anyone break them? Do you guys recommend one that is metal over the thermoplastic stuff? Any brands to consider?


Hey man,
If you think that this may potentially be a warranty you can send it to me at the e.thirteen office and we can check it out and either warranty or crash replace it.
you can give us a call anytime @978.537.9313 or email [email protected].
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

56Bulldogs said:


> At the moment I don't really feel like spending the money. Anyone not run a bashguard at all? Any negatives besides potentially destroying your front ring?


if you are running an mtb style 4 bolt set up like you are..i highly do not recommend it. i bent my front ring from messing up on abubacas and coming down on it. i don't run a bash still, but in the future i may pick one up.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

d-rod said:


> Hey man,
> If you think that this may potentially be a warranty you can send it to me at the e.thirteen office and we can check it out and either warranty or crash replace it.
> you can give us a call anytime @978.537.9313 or email [email protected].
> :thumbsup:


Props to e.13 for stepping up to the plate. Keep it up guys, I always liked your company.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i don't, but i also run a BMX crankset with a 9mm thick sprocket and a 3/16" chain....





ebfreerider510 said:


> if you are running an mtb style 4 bolt set up like you are..i highly do not recommend it. i bent my front ring from messing up on abubacas and coming down on it. i don't run a bash still, but in the future i may pick one up.


True. I've got an older 8-speed chain on there, and I doubt that would withstand any kind of impact.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

d-rod said:


> Hey man,
> If you think that this may potentially be a warranty you can send it to me at the e.thirteen office and we can check it out and either warranty or crash replace it.
> you can give us a call anytime @978.537.9313 or email [email protected].
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support. I love this bash, it just didn't last as long as I thought it would. I'll definitely get in contact with you to see if this could be a warranty/crash replacement issue. I didn't even think of that. Thanks!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I know the thread is getting old. I just found a crack on mine.

Looks like I couldt have over torqued the bolt I guess from the location and the fact that it goes all the way down to the bolt at the front. I do wonder if using RnR & Prolink may have contributed to it though? The bash doesn't look dried out or anything to me though.

What do you reckon - just cut that section out and have a 3/4 bash? My main use was to keep the chain from jumping anyway, the only time it bashed into something was that once when testing the newfound bike clearance.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Considering it seems to have cracked right where down through the bolt hole, and there are no marks in that area from hitting it on anything, I'm going to guess that you over-torqued the bolts.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I would definately say and agree that over torqueing the bolts is the culprit of the cracks in these bash guards. As nit picky as it may sound to torque these bolts to a certain torque its there for a reason. So stuff like this doesnt happen. Anyway, I run an older MRP bash guard and chain guide and have been for the past 4 years and have yet to find a crack and its endured some pretty hefty impacts. I am replacing my crank and bash guard/chain guide with another MRP setup not cause my current bash guard/chain guide is messed up its simply because I found a killer deal on an MRP Bones crank/bash guard/chain guide and BB combo and I am in love with the crank so 56Bulldogs if you still need a bash guard after gettin in touch with E 13 I will gladly donate mine, it is a 4 bolt and accepts up to a 32 tooth chain ring. Good luck with E 13 though


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Argh, yeah up on closer inspection there looks to be a crack starting directly above the lower bolt in the first picture as well. I guess it's undeniable that I could have over torqued since I don't have a torque wrench. Lol, it's one reason why I don't currently use lock ons. Either way I was aware of the potential issue and thought I took enough care.

Even so, I've always thought that getting at least a years use out of a bash ring is pretty reasonable!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> I would definately say and agree that over torqueing the bolts is the culprit of the cracks in these bash guards. As nit picky as it may sound to torque these bolts to a certain torque its there for a reason. So stuff like this doesnt happen. Anyway, I run an older MRP bash guard and chain guide and have been for the past 4 years and have yet to find a crack and its endured some pretty hefty impacts. I am replacing my crank and bash guard/chain guide with another MRP setup not cause my current bash guard/chain guide is messed up its simply because I found a killer deal on an MRP Bones crank/bash guard/chain guide and BB combo and I am in love with the crank so 56Bulldogs if you still need a bash guard after gettin in touch with E 13 I will gladly donate mine, it is a 4 bolt and accepts up to a 32 tooth chain ring. Good luck with E 13 though


Thanks for the generous offer, I'm in Australia though. Since it's my husbands bike (won't get much use when I get my bike in January) I'll probably look for a cheap replacement, maybe even some sort of XC ring as it's mainly to keep the chain from jumping off.

I did send E13 and email and the pics just to see what they thought the cause was, this was before I looked at it more closely and realized the extent and the pretty much forgone conclusion that it would have been too much torque as the cause.So I'm not expecting warranty - it's not a manufacturing fault after all, I know companies sometimes like to study any failures on the products for future r&d though, e.thirteen seems like such a company.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am not ashamed to admit, I hit stuff all the time. Like trying to get up high ledges. This is the STRONGEST guard I own. I have several e13 guards and a truvativ, and 3 of these bad boys. They are the best I have experienced. They will take out concrete like there's no tomorow. I am a clydesdale too.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I guess we're supposed to assume thats the bontrager big earl bash? I don't even know if they make such a thing.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

ducktape said:


> Thanks for the generous offer, I'm in Australia though. Since it's my husbands bike (won't get much use when I get my bike in January) I'll probably look for a cheap replacement, maybe even some sort of XC ring as it's mainly to keep the chain from jumping off.
> 
> I did send E13 and email and the pics just to see what they thought the cause was, this was before I looked at it more closely and realized the extent and the pretty much forgone conclusion that it would have been too much torque as the cause.So I'm not expecting warranty - it's not a manufacturing fault after all, I know companies sometimes like to study any failures on the products for future r&d though, e.thirteen seems like such a company.


Well if you want it let me know. Bein in Australia is no biggie, Ill ship it regardless. Im currenlty in S. Korea so shipping there would be no big deal if you end up wantin it


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I guess we're supposed to assume thats the bontrager big earl bash? I don't even know if they make such a thing.


Yeah, as it says on the componet. I bet, like most Trek dealers they are laying around the shop somewhere. People don't want them, they're not "bling", they aren't "e13" for instance. I am not sure you can buy them as the guard alone, but like I said, I am sure plenty of the dealers have them laying around from customer trade-ins.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

gop427 said:


> Yeah, as it says on the componet. I bet, like most Trek dealers they are laying around the shop somewhere. People don't want them, they're not "bling", they aren't "e13" for instance. I am not sure you can buy them as the guard alone, but like I said, I am sure plenty of the dealers have them laying around from customer trade-ins.


That would probly only be the case if your shop was a Fisher dealer. Bontrager products, esp. the big earl line, aren't very popular. Thus there aren't very many of them around at all really.


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> 56Bulldogs if you still need a bash guard after gettin in touch with E 13 I will gladly donate mine, it is a 4 bolt and accepts up to a 32 tooth chain ring. Good luck with E 13 though


I really appreciate the offer, but I've been running without a bash for the past 6 months (or however old this thread is) and haven't had too many issues. I would still love to get my hands on the eNVy one if anyone has a link to where you can buy one...


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

gop427 said:


> Yeah, as it says on the componet. I bet, like most Trek dealers they are laying around the shop somewhere. People don't want them, they're not "bling", they aren't "e13" for instance. I am not sure you can buy them as the guard alone, but like I said, I am sure plenty of the dealers have them laying around from customer trade-ins.


I run a set of bontrager big earl's on my bike - you can probably manage a 34T gear with it...unfortunately i wanna run a 36 and its just a tad too small.

so i too am looking for a good inner/outer guard to use as a guide/bash


----------

